# Fatstuff - My Way or the Highway!!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

About time I started another one of these, for those of u that dont know me, im the fat kid that never played any sport, never watched any sport, never did any exercise. Fast forward to my teens and my life revolved around drugs drink and getting twisted. So basically around 3 years ago i was nearly 19 stone fat, blobby and with a kid on the way, i decided to fix up a bit, didnt know how to train, was too self conscious to use the freeweights and fcuked about twice a week. Joined UKM and the rest is history, this place taught me everything i know and has kept me going through it all, so big up to ukm lol.

I have come to learn that i cant stick to anything structured, diets, routines, even life, just not organised enough so through trial and error with diet, i have found what i can stick to, its a bit of IF in the morning and basically tracking macros but not eating 'bro' foods as i wouldnt stick to that (but also not to the point of @IGotTekkers diet lol. So u could say iifym but i know thats got a stigma attached to it so lets not call it that, lets call it......eating!

Training, have tried various methods, due to training in a couple of different gyms and sometimes with my mates who train differently, i dont stick to that either so, im just going to do what i want (lol, hence the name of the journal)as long as its balanced and with intensity, i will progress!! I train 4 x a week, mostly fasted!

Gear, have done a few cycles, wasted gear at the start by not knowing enough, wasted gear by taking silly dosages when not needed - these days more conservative doses, my last cut was 400mg test and my current recomp is 600mg test 300 mast 300 tren

Privacy - I am a funny cnut for privacy, hence why i dont show my face and try not to show my tattoos plus i talk a lot about reccy drugs and gear, both of which i dont want certain people knowing about! (My mrs dont even know i use this forum lol)

So, in short, i know my downfalls, im fairly lazy, dont do enough cardio and I have a borderline drink problem and dont eat enough highly nutritious food (veg etc) although do hit my macros 95% of the time and do hit my micros 80% of the time! If i didnt enjoy lifting weights so much and the results that come from that i wouldnt have anything to keep me fit so as ghey as it sounds the gym has saved me lol and improved my life massively and kept me from being an obese lazy creature!

Pics - I know a load of u are pic whores but im not big on selfies as from the years of abuse ALL my weight is on my belly and even more so these days since my gut has been shrinking -my moobs (to the point where ive considered laser lipo) I will add the odd pic when im feeling confident enough! (pic to follow lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In! Well done Stan, looking forward to this


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Got back from gym just before I started this thread, fasted all morning with just coffee and trained fasted!!

Fancied a chest and shoulders session

Bench

20kgx12

40kgx10

60kgx10

80kgx12

80kgx10

90kgx8

60kgx17

BB OHP

20x12

30x12

40x12

40x8 (triceps were fried to fook)

Just done some lateral and rear raises and sh1t for shoulders and some half raises after failing!

Job done lol - pumped

PWO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> In! Well done Stan, looking forward to this


Cheers benjy! Some pi55 taking will ensue I'm sure


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In on this mother****er!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> In on this mother****er!


  cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Second meal - limited edition mexican chipotle mackeral fillets on protein bread

538 cals

33g carbs

47g protein

22g fat

6g fbre



This protein bread is a game changer lol

Oh and FTR ... i recommend the mexican mackeral, its fantastic!! Going to stock up as its limited edition!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

all the best stan


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm in for a few pages of foolishness and a bit of haphazard training sessions

Glad to see you still at at Stan


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 128125


Lookin good young man got some definition poppin off on delts and arms ypu sure you aint bein to hard on yourself mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers gents, always still at it @Breda - more consistent than any of my training m8s, i think being on here u kinda expect urself to be on a par with the competitive folk! lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Lookin good young man got some definition poppin off on delts and arms ypu sure you aint bein to hard on yourself mate


My arms and legs are lean m8, but through years of abuse everything went on my belly and moobs (through damaged insulin sensitivity or something) so in a vest i look sweet lol, out of a vest.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers gents, always still at it @Breda - more consistent than any of my training m8s, i think being on here u kinda expect urself to be on a par with the competitive folk! lol


Yea man definitely I think our perspective gets a bit warped on here due to the level of some of the folk who post. Had pics taken with my fam yesterday and thought I looked pretty big for the 1st time came logged in an felt small lol



Fatstuff said:


> My arms and legs are lean m8, but through years of abuse everything went on my belly and moobs (through damaged insulin sensitivity or something) so in a vest i look sweet lol, out of a vest.... :thumbdown:


Keep the vest and shorts on at all times chap but I still bet any money you don't look as bad as you think If judging yourself against man on here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea man definitely I think our perspective gets a bit warped on here due to the level of some of the folk who post. Had pics taken with my fam yesterday and thought I looked pretty big for the 1st time came logged in an felt small lol
> 
> Keep the vest and shorts on at all times chap but I still bet any money you don't look as bad as you think If judging yourself against man on here


ur probably right lol

Ah well, ths journals happening! And i got no major goals, no plans just train, get my food right and improve... its quite liberating lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha you sound like me - couldn't organise the proverbial in a brewery!! :lol:

Can't do routine or any of that.......but I eat more rubbish.. :sad:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Ha ha you sound like me - couldn't organise the proverbial in a brewery!! :lol:
> 
> Can't do routine or any of that.......but I eat more rubbish.. :sad:


More rubbish than my PWO maryland big and chunky choc hazelnut cookies and highly processed powdered milk waste


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

In.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Food by the end of the day, just shy of 2800 cals!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You'll be as big as a baby in no time on the calories mate


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

In for the interesting shizzle ya post mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Gwan fatstuff all the best with this now jus waitin on @Breda to fix up him journal den mi hav di best of both worlds


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad l am not the only one who hates posting pics mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Gwan fatstuff all the best with this now jus waitin on @Breda to fix up him journal den mi hav di best of both worlds


That nah go can gwan aint on the journal ting! To much hassle and ppl givin the fukrey opinions that I dont need or want, and askin fukrey questions that I dont wanna answer

In other words my blankness will be exposed for what it is


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers gents 

There's still a bit of wiggle room with the cals breda, they would be even lower if I didnt train today!

Milky, I hate it m8 lol. I look in the mirror, feel happy with what I look at - take a photo and think 'that looks ****!' Lol

Still in the best shape of my life but that's not a lot to go on lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers gents
> 
> There's still a bit of wiggle room with the cals breda, they would be even lower if I didnt train today!
> 
> ...


 Just keep at it mate.

Ya have the knowledge & keep using it well from wht I've read/seen


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Just keep at it mate.
> 
> Ya have the knowledge & keep using it well from wht I've read/seen


Cheers m8, my philosophy is to never go backwards, even if it means maintaining for a bit or progressing slowly just don't undo any hard work (if I can help it)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers m8, my philosophy is to never go backwards, even if it means maintaining for a bit or progressing slowly just don't undo any hard work (if I can help it)


 I wish I thought like that ALL the time 

i sometimes(now) get myself in a fatter place than I intended :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> I wish I thought like that ALL the time
> 
> i sometimes(now) get myself in a fatter place than I intended :beer:


It's probably easier to do that at ur kind of leanness tbh, I'm still a fatty so maybe my theory will change if I'm ever introduced to my abs lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> It's probably easier to do that at ur kind of leanness tbh, I'm still a fatty so maybe my theory will change if I'm ever introduced to my abs lol


LMAO

Just searching for mine again


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Todays plan - Fast until I can no longer, train fasted then eat! Woke up with a bit of an headache so plenty of water and then im on it!!

Going to train back today then im going to the cafe, they sell all sorts of different sliced chicken, tikka, tandoori, honey roast, garlic etc and they ram the pitta!! Its quality lol better than ur subway junk!! Ill take pics


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IN!!

Looking nice and lean Stanley. Good lad.

:beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> IN!!
> 
> Looking nice and lean Stanley. Good lad.
> 
> ...


Cheers m8, i havent got camel toe though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers m8, i havent got camel toe though lol


Me neither, but I like these spider man pics


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Me neither, but I like these spider man pics
> 
> View attachment 128239


i did notice lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Back -

Wide grip pull-ups 12, 9, 8,6

Close grip 8, 7, 7

Pullover machine (this is awesome)

Not sure of weight but 12,12,10,8 + 2 partials

Seated plate row

40kg x 12

80kg x 12, 12, 11, 9 + 2partials

Dumbbell row (in lbs)

40 x 12

80 x 12

95 x 12

95 x 9

95 x 5 (fooled here lol)

Lovin the new gym, @defdaz trains there, although I haven't seen him yet lol :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Hows your flexibility and what not these days man


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Subbed buddy

Good Luck with this, one of the decent lads on UK-M

sure youll blast your goals


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

oh and im jelous because cant find a gym in north wales with a pullover machine and they look the business for big lats


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Hows your flexibility and what not these days man


Better but still pretty sh1t lol! I'm never gna be a contortionist


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> oh and im jelous because cant find a gym in north wales with a pullover machine and they look the business for big lats


Cheers m8, yeah I love it, I've never felt anything isolate the lats like it!! It's a new staple in my back training!! Tbf the whole gym is pretty well equipped!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers m8, yeah I love it, I've never felt anything isolate the lats like it!! It's a new staple in my back training!! Tbf the whole gym is pretty well equipped!!


Good aren't they. My new place has one, use it to warm up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Good aren't they. My new place has one, use it to warm up


It's good as one of ur first exercises as it pre exhausts ur lats so ur back is destroyed before ur arms go


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> It's good as one of ur first exercises as it pre exhausts ur lats so ur back is destroyed before ur arms go


Our gym needs one of these, they are really good. DB pull overs just don't hit the spot in the same way as they are fvcking awkward! lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Our gym needs one of these, they are really good. DB pull overs just don't hit the spot in the same way as they are fvcking awkward! lol


Definitely mate!! I think it's great!

Had my pwo meal of large white pitta filled to the brim (literally bursting)with sweet Mediterranean chicken and a bit of hot chilli sauce!! I didn't take a pic because there was loads of ppl in there, they would of thought I was bonkers! Lol

No idea what the macros are on that though (anyone??)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Definitely mate!! I think it's great!
> 
> Had my pwo meal of large white pitta filled to the brim (literally bursting)with sweet Mediterranean chicken and a bit of hot chilli sauce!! I didn't take a pic because there was loads of ppl in there, they would of thought I was bonkers! Lol
> 
> No idea what the macros are on that though (anyone??)


One min, I'll just stick my finger in the air......

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> One min, I'll just stick my finger in the air......
> 
> :lol:


Lol! One large pitta, about 300g chicken, not necessarily breast I don't think but no skin. Cooked on a hot plate with seasoning, possibly some honey or something giving it a sweetness :rolleye:

It hardly matters really as its all I've eaten all day , my appetites gone and I'm really lethargic!! This seems to happen the day after I jab. Then I get progressively hungrier throughout the week until next jab!! It's fcuking weird!!

Might bang a shake or something down me!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol! One large pitta, about 300g chicken, not necessarily breast I don't think but no skin. Cooked on a hot plate with seasoning, possibly some honey or something giving it a sweetness :rolleye:
> 
> It hardly matters really as its all I've eaten all day , my appetites gone and I'm really lethargic!! This seems to happen the day after I jab. Then I get progressively hungrier throughout the week until next jab!! It's fcuking weird!!
> 
> Might bang a shake or something down me!!


Main thing is it was nice lol

Still on the winny too ?

Defo bang a shake down you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Main thing is it was nice lol
> 
> Still on the winny too ?
> 
> Defo bang a shake down you


No winny mate, no orals whatsoever - gna put some sausages in for the lad so I'll prob have sausage and turkey bacon sandwich or something!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> No winny mate, no orals whatsoever - gna put some sausages in for the lad so I'll prob have sausage and turkey bacon sandwich or something!


mmmm, Turkey bacon! Enjoy :beer:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh fvck yes!!! In for the food p0rn pictures - god how I've missed those!!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> Back -
> 
> Wide grip pull-ups 12, 9, 8,6
> 
> ...


It's awesome, especially now with the new mirrors... I am such a mirror wh0re now lol. Every time I see someone new I'm like 'Is it?! Is it?!' :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> It's awesome, especially now with the new mirrors... I am such a mirror wh0re now lol. Every time I see someone new I'm like 'Is it?! Is it?!' :lol:


HAHA im just looking out for the shredded ex fatty lol - I like the 'dont touch the mirrors' sign

Also...who is the massive ginger geeza, he is fcukin huge!! LOL


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> HAHA im just looking out for the shredded ex fatty lol - I like the 'dont touch the mirrors' sign
> 
> Also...who is the massive ginger geeza, he is fcukin huge!! LOL


Busted :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Busted :whistling:


hahahaha, very impressive ben!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> HAHA im just looking out for the shredded ex fatty lol - I like the 'dont touch the mirrors' sign
> 
> Also...who is the massive ginger geeza, he is fcukin huge!! LOL


This guy?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Max-OConnor-USN-Athlete/252908631398831

Oh, look who that is in the background! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> This guy?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Max-OConnor-USN-Athlete/252908631398831
> 
> Oh, look who that is in the background! :lol:


I have no idea lol, he was whiter and off season looking! Very well could be but fcuk knows lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol Just shout Oi Max ya caaant next time you see him and see what happens. :rolleye:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Todays fun - Building a brick BBQ, need to try and get to the gym also as i am busy all weekend!

Yesterday topped off at about 2000Cals 190g protein, wasnt a great day considering i trained but it will do! Will make up for it today lol!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Long million hour day shift today, then chiro. If I get chance tonight, I'll be training legs!!!

Thinking of cancelling the chiro tbh. Think it's pointless!!


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Disappointed @Fatstuff, came in here looking for my food porn fix and left hangin :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Alex6534 said:


> Disappointed @Fatstuff, came in here looking for my food porn fix and left hangin :lol:


Sorry lol just eaten Iean mince with cheese, some nachos and sh1tloads of jalapeños!

I ought to up my game and take more photos!!

Oh well... Watch this space


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Oooooooooooo mince


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well - finally sat down, knackered - graft, chiro, made dinner, ate, dinner went gym and am now lying down on sofa, nursing my back pumps!!

As it was a busy day I kept my training short simple and sweet!!

Squats!

Bar x 15

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 3 (could of went more but was squat stands and no spotter so stayed safe lol)

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

60kg x 20 (fooked)

Job done 

Not made any pwo grub or drink yet as cant be assed and dinner was only about an hour ago lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning stanley,

whats on the menu today ? I need food porn please


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning stanley,
> 
> whats on the menu today ? I need food porn please


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 128551


Is that what yours looks like


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Is that what yours looks like


Ask your Mrs :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

No food porn today lol! Chicken tikka protein sandwiches at work and then I'm off out for few beers in the sun


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Better 

Hanging out ya àrse from yesterday?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Better
> 
> Hanging out ya àrse from yesterday?


A little bit lol, got 2 parties to go to today lol!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> A little bit lol, got 2 parties to go to today lol!!


Well I hope they're kids parties so you feel even worse


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well I hope they're kids parties so you feel even worse


Nope lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Been in the garden all day grafting! Fookin knackered. Squeezed a quick chest n tri sesh in!

DB flat press

15kg x 15

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

25kg x 20

25kg x 11

General gay tricep sh1t with dumbbells and cables, pumpy type session!

Exhausted today - so fookin busy of late lol!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Been in the garden all day grafting! Fookin knackered. Squeezed a quick chest n tri sesh in!
> 
> DB flat press
> 
> ...


 Decent session skinnystuff


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Decent session skinnystuff


Lol it was pretty sh1t tbh m8 but hey Ho!! Best I could do after being in this heat all day!!

First time I've picked up the DBs for about a year for bench so fairly happy with the weight but that's about it!

Barely eaten as well

Took my old man the cafe for brunch for helping me out all day though.

Chicken tikka pitta 



Lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya too hard on yaself mate (a good thing IMO)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today's macros...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That for meal 1? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That for meal 1? Lol


Lol I know - immensely gay


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fookin sunburnt this morning lol - Todays mission - hydrate, visit tattooist, cancel or visit chiro (not decided what to do yet) and see if someone will look after the boy for an hour so i can train lol lazy little sh1t is still in bed:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Turns out ive missed the chiro anyway lol, misssed call and text oh well - if they dont phone back ill be happy, not convinced they are doing anything with the 'aftercare' clicks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Fookin sunburnt this morning lol - Todays mission - hydrate, visit tattooist, cancel or visit chiro (not decided what to do yet) and see if someone will look after the boy for an hour so i can train lol lazy little sh1t is still in bed:lol:


New tattoo stan, what you having?

PMSL - he is a lazy sh1t  Mine are up way too early at the weekend lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> New tattoo stan, what you having?
> 
> PMSL - he is a lazy sh1t  Mine are up way too early at the weekend lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> New tattoo stan, what you having?
> 
> PMSL - he is a lazy sh1t  Mine are up way too early at the weekend lol


Having my chavvy tribal turned into a less chavvy sleeve


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 129034


Cnut didn't tell me he was on the Oxy's, nice bloat on him


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Having my chavvy tribal turned into a less chavvy sleeve


Lol, yeah we regret them don't we!!

I want a sleeve, not big enough to make it worth while though yet. Few more years


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol just took the lad to morrisons, treated him to a toy and some Rice Krispie squares. Treated me to some Reece's PB cups. Nom nom!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah we regret them don't we!!
> 
> I want a sleeve, not big enough to make it worth while though yet. Few more years


They was cool 10 years ago


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol just took the lad to morrisons, treated him to a toy and some Rice Krispie squares. Treated me to some Reece's PB cups. Nom nom!!


Love them! May get some for the weekend D



Fatstuff said:


> They was cool 10 years ago


Exactly, had mine on my 18th birthday - bad times :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Love them! May get some for the weekend D
> 
> Exactly, had mine on my 18th birthday - bad times :lol:


Lol, I was 18 too. Bad time to be 18 and get a tattoo was 10 years ago lol. I have a fresh arm but I'm not having any in that until I sort my other one out:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, I was 18 too. Bad time to be 18 and get a tattoo was 10 years ago lol. I have a fresh arm but I'm not having any in that until I sort my other one out:lol:


Fresh arm? Its prosthetic isn't it 

I have 2 fresh arms, well, stars on right forearm but they don't count :lol:

What you having then, anything in particular?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Fresh arm? Its prosthetic isn't it
> 
> I have 2 fresh arms, well, stars on right forearm but they don't count :lol:
> 
> What you having then, anything in particular?


Dunno yet, tattooist is drawing me up some fresh cover ups/patterns/ideas lol going there to see what he's come up with see what I prefer and give input and pay a deposit for a finished design to be drawn up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dunno yet, tattooist is drawing me up some fresh cover ups/patterns/ideas lol going there to see what he's come up with see what I prefer and give input and pay a deposit for a finished design to be drawn up.


Sounds good, get some dumbbells and a KFC bucket! You'll look well 'ard!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well... Today's diet is royally fooked!

Just had my pre workout meal of 2 pints of carling, a McDonald's BCO meal with DIET coke  and a cupcake. Today was ruined from the outset! Lol!

Oh well it's only gna be. Shoulders session so u never know. Might get a PB :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Well... Today's diet is royally fooked!
> 
> Just had my pre workout meal of 2 pints of carling, a McDonald's BCO meal with DIET coke  and a cupcake. Today was ruined from the outset! Lol!
> 
> Oh well it's only gna be. Shoulders session so u never know. Might get a PB :lol:


pmsl, Mr Consistent still I see :lol:

No way i could even consider the gym after a couple of pints, would more than likely throw up especially in this heat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Watch this space lol. Tbf it's the other half of what yesterday's push session should really be lol :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well that went better than expected

OHP

20kg x 15

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 3

70kg x 2 PB

40kg x 15

40kg x 7 DEAD

Lateral raises 4 x 12

Cable raises 3x12

Rear delt raises 4x 12

Job jobbed!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BAD DAY!!

Back day

Chins

close grip half reps (too warm up, should of used a lat pulldown machine) 10 reps

Wide grip - 10 reps

wide grip 7 reps and then OUCH I heard and felt something go where i think my lat insertion point is at the back my arm kind of place.

Left it thought id try some light machine pullovers _ No chance

so done a bit of leg work, high reps moderate weight fairly high volume 5 working sets, full rom full stretch and squeeze!

Leg extensions, leg curls and calf raises. Nothing too strenuous!

Bit pi55ed off tbh, having 4 days off from training and then as long as it takes from training back, particularly anything that might stretch my lats. Will prob stick to moderate weight deads to begin with. AAARRGHH FFS!!

Thoughts and ideas welcome.....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bad times mate. Always a worry with bodyweight exercises from the outset since you can't pyramid the weight up. Is there any bruising yet to indicate a tear? Might (hopefully!) just be a pull.

I don't think you need to take four days off from all training really - just up your eating a bit, lots of water, ice the area for a few mins at a time as often as possible and train around the injury. They say you aren't training hard enough if you're injury free. 

I was there until half six last night, what time did you get there?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Bad times mate. Always a worry with bodyweight exercises from the outset since you can't pyramid the weight up. Is there any bruising yet to indicate a tear? Might (hopefully!) just be a pull.
> 
> I don't think you need to take four days off from all training really - just up your eating a bit, lots of water, ice the area for a few mins at a time as often as possible and train around the injury. They say you aren't training hard enough if you're injury free.
> 
> I was there until half six last night, what time did you get there?


Was the morning, just before I posted I think.

Well I'm at work for 4 days and tomorrow evening is the only day I can train really as i got the nipper tonight and the gyms opening hours are completely in my work hours during weekend. Weren't sure if its too soon.

No bruising - I reckon I'd of known about it if it was a real tear. I did hear something though so it might be a tiny tear or a pull. Hurts when I pull the car door open and stuff.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Macros so far!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Macros so far!!
> 
> View attachment 129358


What you had? Bacon, eggs and toast with a sausage? :lol:

Best not have done!!! pmsl


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Macros so far!!
> 
> View attachment 129358


whats going on there 

hows the back?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What you had? Bacon, eggs and toast with a sausage? :lol:
> 
> Best not have done!!! pmsl


Lol!! Fat would be higher protein much less

3 cheestrings some protein crisps and my x lean mince nachos and jalapeños lol!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> whats going on there
> 
> hows the back?


Feels ok today, slightly tender but nothing major it seems fingers crossed lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Feels ok today, slightly tender but nothing major it seems fingers crossed lol


ye take it easy on it mate! 

most my injuries have been from bloody pull ups. shoulder went last time couldnt even pull down 2.5kg ;'((((


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol!! Fat would be higher protein much less
> 
> 3 cheestrings some protein crisps and my x lean mince nachos and jalapeños lol!!


lol. Wasn't far off, knew it wasn't chicken, rice and broccoli :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol. Wasn't far off, knew it wasn't chicken, rice and broccoli :lol:


And it never will be  (well the brocolli part anyway)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> ye take it easy on it mate!
> 
> most my injuries have been from bloody pull ups. shoulder went last time couldnt even pull down 2.5kg ;'((((


Will do lol, just as I was getting good at them as well lol!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> And it never will be  (well the brocolli part anyway)


How's your cycle going anyway, other than the gay injury from your own bodyweight....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> How's your cycle going anyway, other than the gay injury from your own bodyweight....


I've gone up half a stone while in a calorie defecit I thought (apart from the odd mad day) but my shape is changing quite a bit! Tren is a wonderful compound and one I will be abusing over the next decade or so  !

I have recently started to up my calories to actually accommodate a recomp so second half of cycle is moving up and the weights are feeling easier so I'm getting more reps in if I'm not actively looking for a PB.

I do find though (particularly in this heat) that while on tren I'm shattered after half hour training!!! Blowing out my ar5e!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I've gone up half a stone while in a calorie defecit I thought (apart from the odd mad day) but my shape is changing quite a bit! Tren is a wonderful compound and one I will be abusing over the next decade or so  !
> 
> I have recently started to up my calories to actually accommodate a recomp so second half of cycle is moving up and the weights are feeling easier so I'm getting more reps in if I'm not actively looking for a PB.
> 
> I do find though (particularly in this heat) that while on tren I'm shattered after half hour training!!! Blowing out my ar5e!!


Sounds like it's going well then mate. How much longer on this cycle and are you cruising after that or coming off?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like it's going well then mate. How much longer on this cycle and are you cruising after that or coming off?


Coming straight off I think - cold turkey and proviron for 10 weeks bit of a clear out then bk on lol!! If I struggle I will use a v v small trt dose of test. Going to have a good 6 month clear out at end of 2014 with power PCT and try for another sprog in 2015!! When that sprog comes its blast n cruise for life lol!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well..... My back dont feel too bad at the minute... Reckon I could squeeze a light training session in tonight after work?? It's my only chance till Monday !!

Or should I not tempt fate??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Well..... My back dont feel too bad at the minute... Reckon I could squeeze a light training session in tonight after work?? It's my only chance till Monday !!
> 
> Or should I not tempt fate??


Depends what you're going to train really. Polish the guns and hit legs?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Depends what you're going to train really. Polish the guns and hit legs?


Hmmmm.... Dunno!! Might do the sensible thing and leave it! 4 days off is nothing, I think I'm just being a bell!

I can go in fresh on Monday!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Woke up this morning with a stiff neck lol, since i opened this journal ive had nothing but niggles!! Oh well, deep heat, onwards and upwards!!

Todays fun - mirror muscles

Fasted

Bench

bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

80kg x 10

60kg x 20

60kg x 15

Machine curls, pyramid up to just over half rack - various rep ranges similar to above

Incline seated curls

10kg 3 x 12, concentrated on squeeze and fairly slow, definitely makes a difference

Alternating dumbbell curls standing 20kg 3 x 10ish to failure then turned into pinwheel curls to get an extra couple of reps out!!

Nice not too strenuous enjoyable session and my neck didnt pull from it and my back feels ok lol so thats nice  !!

Took a pic this morning, flat and unpumped but starting to see some semblance of ab outlines, dont know if im gna post it yet lol!! Chances are i wont :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Woke up this morning with a stiff neck lol, since i opened this journal ive had nothing but niggles!! Oh well, deep heat, onwards and upwards!!
> 
> Todays fun - mirror muscles
> 
> ...


That looks a nice session mate, i've been doing incline bench db curls for a while now. Good to stretch out and squeeze like fook too!

Shame about the neck, hopefully nothing.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That looks a nice session mate, i've been doing incline bench db curls for a while now. Good to stretch out and squeeze like fook too!
> 
> Shame about the neck, hopefully nothing.


It is nothing, just a pull, used to get them quite regular when i was drinking a lot. Think its a dehydration thing - had 3 pints of water and a large coffee so making sure im hydrated today


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Meal one





Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> It is nothing, just a pull, used to get them quite regular when i was drinking a lot. Think its a dehydration thing - had 3 pints of water and a large coffee so making sure im hydrated today


Hope it goes, most annoying pain to get!! Especially driving with it lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hope it goes, most annoying pain to get!! Especially driving with it lol


yeah lol, u look like a right mong as well when u turn ur whole body to speak to somebody lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Is that a chicken nugget sarnie? lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Is that a chicken nugget sarnie? lol


Lol, 2 breaded chicken breasts on protein bread pmsl :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, 2 breaded chicken breasts on protein bread pmsl :lol:


epic lol

if it fits your macros and all

so when we on for the burger challenge


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> epic lol
> 
> if it fits your macros and all
> 
> so when we on for the burger challenge


God knows lol, do I have to glue on some extra fingers and toes so that the locals don't see me as an outsider??


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> God knows lol, do I have to glue on some extra fingers and toes so that the locals don't see me as an outsider??


not sure mate. been a while since i have been to walsall. is it full of gangsters and yardies now? lol

ill stick out like L man at a orgy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol, 2 breaded chicken breasts on protein bread pmsl :lol:


Sounds good to me! Just needs cheese


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good to me! Just needs cheese


Haha, it had mayo is that enough.

Just taken my little lad to the pub for dinner and a pint lol 

So meal 2

6oz steak, chicken breast, chips and JD sauce 

That's how I roll


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 129889


Cant' beat a sizzler pub... Mixed grill for £5.95 :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ben_Dover said:


> Cant' beat a sizzler pub... Mixed grill for £5.95 :thumb:


Chicken n steak was £7 I think lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today's macros so far!! Don't think the pint of kopparberg helps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sub'd ya slavering ersehole


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> sub'd ya slavering ersehole


Good man


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

As I seem to be doing a good job of updating today

Meal 3


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> As I seem to be doing a good job of updating today
> 
> Meal 3
> 
> View attachment 129909


macros

314 cals

44g protein

23g carbs

4g fat

7g fibre


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Morning

todays graft will be shoulders and triceps, also got work tonight so not happy with waking up at 7 o clock FFS

will probably end up eating around 3500 - 4000 cals today/early hours of tomorrow due to being awake for 24+ hours, oh well......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Morning
> 
> todays graft will be shoulders and triceps, also got work tonight so not happy with waking up at 7 o clock FFS
> 
> will probably end up eating around 3500 - 4000 cals today/early hours of tomorrow *due to being awake for 24+ hours*, oh well......


  :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol:


Mate its alright for u sitting at home playing on ukm all day


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Mate its alright for u sitting at home playing on ukm all day


Haha, you seem to find enough time to do the same - 24k posts..... :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha, you seem to find enough time to do the same - 24k posts..... :lol:


haha touche


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well...... that was fcuking hard!!! I would rather train in blistering heat than that humidity!!! Esp on tren, i sweated like fook after a couple of minutes warming up!!!

OHP

bar x 20

30kg x 10

40kg x 5

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

all fairly strict

Lateral raises, 3 sets nothing too heavy, full squeeze, no swinging and finished up with some half reps after failure

Rear delt raises , 3 sets, same as above

Tricep rope push downs , pyramid up to half stack, took weight off and done last 12 reps real slow and squeezed

overhead tricep roper press - same as above!!

Job done, real sweaty!!! Dripping!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Get back to bed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Get back to bed


cant lol, my mrs said that. Once im up, im up thats that!! Ill just muddle along at work like a zombie, im always fooked on the first one anyway.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well , looks like my PWO meal will be a meal out somewhere. My m8 is on his way round, sounds like hes having woman troubles - wants to get some food and have a chat!! Hmmmm where to go....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> well , looks like my PWO meal will be a meal out somewhere. My m8 is on his way round, sounds like hes having woman troubles - wants to get some food and have a chat!! Hmmmm where to go....


Nacho burger is back at KFC. Just sayin :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nacho burger is back at KFC. Just sayin :whistling:


Not got a kfc that local since moving, ive really missed the colonel - is that just a chicken burger with nachos on?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Not got a kfc that local since moving, ive really missed the colonel - is that just a chicken burger with nachos on?


Yeah its a tower burger with a spicy nacho in the middle of it. Looks like a small poppadom lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> well , looks like my PWO meal will be a meal out somewhere. My m8 is on his way round, sounds like hes having woman troubles - wants to get some food and have a chat!! Hmmmm where to go....


Tell him to fook off! You need a bed lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah its a tower burger with a spicy nacho in the middle of it. Looks like a small poppadom lol


That seems really sh1t lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Tell him to fook off! You need a bed lol


I genuinely wouldnt sleep m8, id just end up pi55ed off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I genuinely wouldnt sleep m8, id just end up pi55ed off


Mate i've just got home for my lunch and I could get straight in bed PMSL

Hope meal is nice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

chicken and steak it is TYVM!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gamwich!!!  only about 70g protein :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 130337
> 
> 
> Gamwich!!!  only about 70g protein :lol:


Got some of this bread turning up Thursday, can't wait for that!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Got some of this bread turning up Thursday, can't wait for that!


Ive never used bread so frequently :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Ive never used bread so frequently :lol:


Apart from when encasing a zinger fillet :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Apart from when encasing a zinger fillet :lol:


oh yeah, i mean sliced bread - burger buns are a different matter altogether!! Musclefood - protein buns? its an idea


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today's grub no training

1- grill up (4 lil sausage, 2 bacon, low sugar beans and cheese and 1 slice protein toast)

2. Protein crisps n go ahead slices 

3. Little more brotastic (pics below)(200g cooked) chicken breast and 125g (cooked) pilau rice

4. 200g lamb mince nachos with cheese n jalapeños (later for work)

5. Quest bar

2529 cals


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nom nom nom nom nom nom

what time u work till


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> nom nom nom nom nom nom
> 
> what time u work till


6.30-6.30


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> 6.30-6.30


eek long u do like 4 on 4 off?

u train before or after normally?

or sleep while at work?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> eek long u do like 4 on 4 off?
> 
> u train before or after normally?
> 
> or sleep while at work?


Before, when on nights - only got 4 hours kip this morning though :huh: ! Not 4 on 4 off, its a weird shift.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been known to fall asleep at work lol, nearly crashed driving home this morning falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I have been known to fall asleep at work lol, nearly crashed driving home this morning falling asleep at the wheel


well that would suck! take care of urself mate lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> well that would suck! take care of urself mate lol


Its fine, the kerb stopped me :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right... Today Im gna train my back (first time since my little pull which hasnt niggled me so i think im lucky)

Silly cnut though - my m8 has challenged me to a deadlift 1rm mini comp. We have put a tenner on who can lift the most. Both have equal 1rm of 195kg. I havent deadlifted for a couple months, he hasnt either but he has lost some size as he has gotten into fitness (although has got some awesome core strength from doing various bodyweight stuff)!

If i can get 200 ill be happy!!

Half one it is... any ideas what i should do about food before then?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Right... Today Im gna train my back (first time since my little pull which hasnt niggled me so i think im lucky)
> 
> Silly cnut though - my m8 has challenged me to a deadlift 1rm mini comp. We have put a tenner on who can lift the most. Both have equal 1rm of 195kg. I havent deadlifted for a couple months, he hasnt either but he has lost some size as he has gotten into fitness (although has got some awesome core strength from doing various bodyweight stuff)!
> 
> ...


eat some food and get some mtren in u before the comp lol

banana pre workout too!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> eat some food and get some mtren in u before the comp lol
> 
> banana pre workout too!


LOL, not got mtren on hand!! Would of been ideal!!

Im still having my morning coffee and not eating for an hour or so (purely because thats what im used to and cant change just like that lol) But gna have a big meal at 11, a snack at 1 and going to take a sugary drink with me lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FCUK IT

Here was the photo i took the other morning, flat and unpoumped - prebreakfast

15 and half stone! (very very very slight semblence of abs lol:lol: )



@R0BLET I know u love the pic whorrage!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

go get some chesteze from the chemist the eph should up ur strength lol boom 200kg


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good Stanley, don't know what you were worried about you big fanny :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> FCUK IT
> 
> Here was the photo i took the other morning, flat and unpoumped - prebreakfast
> 
> ...


Hair and squiggles looking well mate 

Lost some chub mate, good work!

200kg deadlift, easy!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking good Stanley, don't know what you were worried about you big fanny :lol:


Because ive either got to look flat, unpumped and skinny or fuller more pumped and fatter - they are my two options... onwards and upwards though.. Cant wait to be able to eat some big cals and actually go for size, cant remember the last time i ate for size


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> cant remember the last time i ate for size


Every time you have a KFC


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Every time you have a KFC


I told u, that colonel cnut isnt too near by any more! Not visited him in a while!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> FCUK IT
> 
> Here was the photo i took the other morning, flat and unpoumped - prebreakfast
> 
> ...


very similar shape to me mate......so yeh, looking shyte :lol:

oj u bauldy bumhole.....looking well :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> very similar shape to me mate......so yeh, looking shyte :lol:
> 
> oj u bauldy bumhole.....looking well :beer:


cheers  fcuk all wrong with bein bauldy Its sexy i hear!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I told u, that colonel cnut isnt too near by any more! Not visited him in a while!!


So which is the local establishment for fast food?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> So which is the local establishment for fast food?


ronalds gaff!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> ronalds gaff!!


That cùnt has nothing to offer lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> very similar shape to me mate......so yeh, looking shyte :lol:
> 
> oj u bauldy bumhole.....looking well :beer:


pmsl such a poet :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That cùnt has nothing to offer lol


Apparently they took the BCO meal off the menu now as well...that was nice:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Apparently they took the BCO meal off the menu now as well...that was nice:lol:


Big tasty and a 20 box is only reason to go there, rest is shyte imo


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Big tasty and a 20 box is only reason to go there, rest is shyte imo


Its just cheap and cheerful lol appeals to lazy moms with £2 kids meal and a toy :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Apparently they took the BCO meal off the menu now as well...that was nice:lol:


Haven't been in for ages, may drop in tomorrow evening for a cheat


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Heres how the day went LOL

Deadlift comp

bar x 20

60kg x 5

100kg x 3

140kg x 1

180kg x 1 (flew up easy but felt my lat insert go again, considered going for 200 but thought better of it) my m8 struggled but got it up

my m8 done same as above and failed on 200kg, we decided, it was draw and we shall resume when im at 100% and hes been lifting regularly again.

I know 200kg would of flew up if i wasnt holding that nigglle, reckon 220 is in me tbh... gna leave it for 4 weeks before i try and go heavy on deads and actually give myself time to heal...what a cnut!!

Decided against back after that so

Legs

Plated Hack Squat Machine

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

160kg x 10

200kg x 10

240kg x 8

240kg x 8

Leg extension

3 sets of 10, 10, 8

drop set 3 times

then 8 reps with m8 stopping it dead!

Leg curl

3 sets of 10 and 3 drop sets

Calf raise (with 5 sec rest)

seated 2 x 10

standing

Pyramid up 4 x 10,10,9,8 and straight back down 8,8,7,6

Fooked!! Felt good though, its always better when your with someone!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> FCUK IT
> 
> Here was the photo i took the other morning, flat and unpoumped - prebreakfast
> 
> ...


What fukin moobs?

You're in decent nick mate stop I dont see what you're always complainin about

Your photo editing is hilarious but do you have a swastika on your elbow or something?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> What fukin moobs?
> 
> You're in decent nick mate stop I dont see what you're always complainin about
> 
> Your photo editing is hilarious but do you have a swastika on your elbow or something?


hahaha no m8, i just dont want ppl recognising me from the real world tatt included, u know how weird and paranoid i am!!

Im not always complaining lol, as i mentioned in the thread before in reference to queenie, im hard on myself because when i was a fat sh1t, ppl used to say' u hold it well etc etc.... so i got to be hard on myself as most people are untruthful smoke blowing cnuts

Im pretty happy m8 from what i was... just got to improve... its the name of the game bredwin!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> hahaha no m8, i just dont want ppl recognising me from the real world tatt included, u know how weird and paranoid i am!!
> 
> Im not always complaining lol, as i mentioned in the thread before in reference to queenie, im hard on myself because when i was a fat sh1t, ppl used to say' u hold it well etc etc.... so i got to be hard on myself as most people are untruthful smoke blowing cnuts
> 
> Im pretty happy m8 from what i was... just got to improve... its the name of the game bredwin!!


Yea I know there's no way they'd recognise you if they've been in your house lol.

I know what you mean man theres a lot of it that goes on here but rather that tell someone they look good when they dont I just say nothing.

You genuinely look to be in good shape my man you should be happy ffs cos if that pic is anything to go by a fat cnut you are not


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea I know there's no way they'd recognise you if they've been in your house lol.
> 
> I know what you mean man theres a lot of it that goes on here but rather that tell someone they look good when they dont I just say nothing.
> 
> You genuinely look to be in good shape my man you should be happy ffs cos if that pic is anything to go by a fat cnut you are not


Cheers, heres what a fat cnut looks like


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers, heres what a fat cnut looks like
> 
> View attachment 130761


Yea you was a big boy weren't you :lol:

Correct me if im wrong but T tucked into belt free trousers?

Your swag was all off key


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea you was a big boy weren't you :lol:
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but T tucked into belt free trousers?
> 
> Your swag was all off key


Nah it would of been t-shirt tight and squashed under belly and gray joggers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Nah it would of been t-shirt tight and squashed under belly and gray joggers


Lol it wasnt a good look but at least you've got those pics so you can see for yourself how far in thr opposite direction you've gone


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Lol it wasnt a good look but at least you've got those pics so you can see for yourself how far in thr opposite direction you've gone


I looked fine...everyone told me i was just stocky... u mean to say they were lying???? mg:

Yeah fook going back, believe it or not i was with mrs fatstuff then as well , she used to have to ride that regularly!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I looked fine...everyone told me i was just stocky... u mean to say they were lying???? mg:
> 
> Yeah fook going back, believe it or not i was with mrs fatstuff then as well , she used to have to ride that regularly!!!


Yes mate unfortunately they were pulling your plonker, stocky my ass 

Well at least you know she's with you for your personality cos she's fit and could have done better than you them time there if she wanted to lol

I think a name change is in order!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yes mate unfortunately they were pulling your plonker, stocky my ass
> 
> Well at least you know she's with you for your personality cos she's fit and could have done better than you them time there if she wanted to lol
> 
> I think a name change is in order!


Haha!! I know! Shall I start a thread to get me a new name!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha!! I know! Shall I start a thread to get me a new name!!!


Yea do it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea do it


I'm at work so I'll leave it lol, feel free to do it on my behalf


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm at work so I'll leave it lol, feel free to do it on my behalf


Done


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

hows it going.

any more chicken nugget sarnies?

make home without crashing today? xD


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> hows it going.
> 
> any more chicken nugget sarnies?
> 
> make home without crashing today? xD




Stan's breakfast


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 130819
> 
> 
> Stan's breakfast


pmsl tbh hes not doing a bad job if that was me the burger would be on the floor and id have bun in my hair


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> pmsl tbh hes not doing a bad job if that was me the burger would be on the floor and id have bun in my hair


I'd have a go at that bad boy!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'd have a go at that bad boy!!!


the boy or the burger? i never know with you :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> the boy or the burger? i never know with you :lol:


[email protected] lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning Colonel Standers (that was the best name option given so I'm sticking with it)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breakfast will be ... Lashford sausage and bacon sandwich on..... Yep u guessed it... Protein bread!!

Not tried lashfords but I hear ppl say good things about them 

All grilled btw so it's healthy :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Whats with everyone and this fukin protein bread lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Whats with everyone and this fukin protein bread lol


It just makes lazy ass bastards like me a little more lazy!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Whats with everyone and this fukin protein bread lol


It's their excuse to eat bread the fat fcukers


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

tbh its pretty good the dr zaks bread


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> It's their excuse to eat bread the fat fcukers


Basically .... Yeah - I'm on my last loaf, time to reorder methinks


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> It's their excuse to eat bread the fat fcukers


You're probably right but I'm not buyin into it... over priced bread aint for me I'll stick to hovis best of bout 8g of pro I believe per slice thats good enough for me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

If they did protein tiger bread I would be gushing spunk :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> You're probably right but I'm not buyin into it... over priced bread aint for me I'll stick to hovis best of bout 8g of pro I believe per slice thats good enough for me


Yeah but we ain't all got ur genes  we have to go a little extra


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> tbh its pretty good the dr zaks bread


You makin all kinda gainzzz from it too lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Breda said:


> You makin all kinda gainzzz from it too lol


i dont eat it. maybe i wouldnt be so skinny if i did :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> You're probably right but I'm not buyin into it... over priced bread aint for me I'll stick to hovis best of bout 8g of pro I believe per slice thats good enough for me


That's probably got more fibre in it too :lol:

All about the fibre!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah but we ain't all got ur genes  we have to go a little extra


Oh that old chestnut.

If you had guests and they wanted a sarnie would you part with a slice or 2?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Oh that old chestnut.
> 
> If you had guests and they wanted a sarnie would you part with a slice or 2?


That would mean the paranoid cvnt would have to tell them where he lives first lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> That would mean the paranoid cvnt would have to tell them where he lives first lol


Not only that but theyd have to see his unedited mug


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Not only that but theyd have to see his unedited mug


Edited?? That's what I look like lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Not only that but theyd have to see his unedited mug




:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 130855
> 
> 
> :lol:


Getting your moneys worth out of that pic aren't you lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Getting your moneys worth out of that pic aren't you lol


It's a great pic, you must agree


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> It's a great pic, you must agree


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterday's antics.... bit of chest and arms fun!

Bench

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10 couple rest pauses

80kg x 10 couple rest pauses

(Nothing amazing figure wise but not trying for weight now until my lat has properly healed, should of done this in The first place)

Standing alternating dumbbell curls 3x12

Seated concentration curls (as heavy as I could)3x8

Seated incline curls (light, stretched and squeezed) 3x12,11,9

Dips - 10 but felt my lat again slightly so left it at that

Tricep rope press 3x12 with a few half reps

V bar press down - upped the weight considerably 3x8ish

Job done 

Was starving all day yesterday before the gym at work ate

Ham sandwich (protein bread)

1.5 chicken breasts and half pack of UB rice

Banana and shake

Pre workout Yorkie  (whoops)

Post workout, my mrs done me a beast of a meal steak, sausage, 4 pieces of thick bacon beans and toast

That meal alone topped of at 92g protein, not enough carbs and too much fat for pwo but oh well  I topped the carbs up with a small piece of ginger cake. 

Hope ur all well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work Stanley!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work Stanley!


Cheers biggen


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Will pop in mate if im welcome x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Will pop in mate if im welcome x


Of course


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm craving that bàstard meal your woman did last night you slag!! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm craving that bàstard meal your woman did last night you slag!! Lol


I was in two minds about it, I was happy about the 'surprise' and the effort but did think 'could of done with something better' lol but oh well - post workout meal is always a freeby

Tasted the bollox but digesting it made my farts rancid in the evening, I held them in until we had sex and then it was fair game  LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I was in two minds about it, I was happy about the 'surprise' and the effort but did think 'could of done with something better' lol but oh well - post workout meal is always a freeby
> 
> Tasted the bollox but digesting it made my farts rancid in the evening, I held them in until we had sex and then it was fair game  LOL


Pmsl. Did you pull a disappointed face briefly then realised the effort she had mad?! :lol:

Holding farts back mid intercourse is hard work pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. Did you pull a disappointed face briefly then realised the effort she had mad?! :lol:
> 
> Holding farts back mid intercourse is hard work pmsl


Lol yeah I did half pull that face haha

Holding it back pre intercourse was the hardest, don't want to ruin the moment before hand


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking good bud, big transformation, keep it up.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good bud, big transformation, keep it up.


cheers m8, dying to pack some size on properly but i dont think ill be eating more than 3k cals for a long while!

Going gym in an hour or so . not sure whether to attempt a light reppy back workout or to just go straight for legs again and not risk it! I think legs will be my best option tbh. If y mate comes to my gym ill put him through his paces, he rarely trains legs!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I bet you mate came and you did chest and biceps again :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good new name for you Stan

NoLegTraining


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I bet you mate came and you did chest and biceps again :lol:


Then went to the pub :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Then went to the pub :lol:


Still there I bet.

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Still there I bet.
> 
> :lol:


Ordering a massive rack of ribs and a dessert but it's ok as he hasn't eaten in 36 hours :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ordering a massive rack of ribs and a dessert but it's ok as he hasn't eaten in 36 hours :lol:


IIFYM


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how ya getting on babe?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> how ya getting on babe?


Terrible, his sh1ts stink :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Terrible, his sh1ts stink :lol:


aww thats gutting :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bummers

Legs

Plated hack squat - sh1tloads of sets pyramidding up to 240kg, very short rests

leg curl 4 x 12

leg extension 4 x 12

calf raises pyramidding sets again and sh1tloads of them (after all it is shorts weather)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good new name for you Stan
> 
> NoLegTraining


Should be NoBackTrainingBrokenLat actually 

and yes i did go the pub and i did drink lots (it was my day off) but i also ate plenty of grubbadub (not ribs, chicken breast burger)


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Should be NoBackTrainingBrokenLat actually
> 
> and yes i did go the pub and i did drink lots (it was my day off) but i also ate plenty of grubbadub (not ribs, chicken breast burger)


FPMSL knew you'd have hit the pub you bandit, good work!

Lat still not right then mate? That's annoying.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> FPMSL knew you'd have hit the pub you bandit, good work!
> 
> Lat still not right then mate? That's annoying.


its probably fine, gna give it a whirl tomorrow i think.... light weight light weight!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> its probably fine, gna give it a whirl tomorrow i think.... light weight light weight!!


Usual session then bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Usual session then bro


should of stated - even lighter weight, even lighter weight....my bad!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today!! Another bicep boy sesh!

Machine shoulder press

Unsure of weight

Pyramided up through the weights

20, 12, 10, 8, 6, 5, 3

Back down to 20 reps

Lateral raises 3x15,13,10

Single arm heavy lateral raises 3x8,7,6

Rear delt raises 3x12 then heavy 3x7,6

Biceps

Alternating DB curls

Heavy conc curls

Incline curls


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Stan.

Hope all is well :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning Stan.
> 
> Hope all is well :beer:


Alls well cheers, got shoulder DOMS from that machine. I find it hard to get that so there's a bonus lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chest n tris

Bench

Bar x 20

40kg x 20

60k x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 5

110kg x 1 (PB)

60kg x 22 (PB)

Dips 3x12,10 and 6

Tricep push downs 4x12,12,11,10

Diamond press ups 10, 8, 7

Jobs a gooden!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Chest n tris
> 
> Bench
> 
> ...


110kg PB? Thought you'd done more.

Well done mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 110kg PB? Thought you'd done more.
> 
> Well done mate.


Nah 105 lol, not a massive bencher!! I could of got one more rep but thought it pointless.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Nah 105 lol, not a massive bencher!! I could of got one more rep but thought it pointless.


Should of done it you slacker :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Should of done it you slacker :lol:


Nah, always leave a bit in the tank m8!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

fcuking ravenous again .... must be jab day.... wtf is with that??

Hit nearly 4k cals today and im still hungry for more.

Gna train back tomorrow , nice and gently to begin with. see how it goes!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> fcuking ravenous again .... must be jab day.... wtf is with that??
> 
> Hit nearly 4k cals today and im still hungry for more.
> 
> Gna train back tomorrow , nice and gently to begin with. see how it goes!


Back tonight for me

What gear you on atm?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Back tonight for me
> 
> What gear you on atm?


little bit of test n tren no massive doses, coming off soon for a bit. I do love tren though now, would love to experiment with a decent dose if my head could take it lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> little bit of test n tren no massive doses, coming off soon for a bit. I do love tren though now, would love to experiment with a decent dose if my head could take it lol


Im liking tren ace in this fastrip blend more than i liked tren e on my last cycle, small dose along with test is the way forward IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Im liking tren ace in this fastrip blend more than i liked tren e on my last cycle, small dose along with test is the way forward IMO


M8 its blew my mind, it seems to eat calories. Ppl reckon tren doesnt burn fat, i genuinely believe it does.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Tren is the best steroid for fatloss its the most anabolic for a start. I find anavar really helps adopoise tissue and is probably the second best.

Dan duchain said steroids chase away fat.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Tren is the best steroid for fatloss its the most anabolic for a start. I find anavar really helps adopoise tissue and is probably the second best.
> 
> Dan duchain said steroids chase away fat.


Totally agree, with tren anyway!!! I might just do a gram of it now


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> M8 its blew my mind, it seems to eat calories. Ppl reckon tren doesnt burn fat, i genuinely believe it does.


Funny you say that because from my experience talking to others the fatter you seem to be the.less effective tren seemed to be.. Dunno ..

Some good sessions anywqy mate. Well done.on the pb's too.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

test/tren/mast/var with clen/t3 for my next cycle i reckon, want to go all out for the abs


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.steroid.com/effects_of_steroids.php


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Funny you say that because from my experience talking to others the fatter you seem to be the.less effective tren seemed to be.. Dunno ..
> 
> Some good sessions anywqy mate. Well done.on the pb's too.


I think thats why i got to change my name to skinnystuff lol. This is my first run with tren only ever really done test and deca and some orals. and cheers


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> test/tren/mast/var with clen/t3 for my next cycle i reckon, want to go all out for the abs


Ive never done anything that complicated, going away may next year, might do something a bit like that to get fABulous for my hols


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> test/tren/mast/var with clen/t3 for my next cycle i reckon, want to go all out for the abs


You said that 8 weeks ago fatty


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You said that 8 weeks ago fatty


aye had a few health problems though so had to cut the cycle short, going to have a good 6 months off gear now then have a big blast


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> aye had a few health problems though so had to cut the cycle short, going to have a good 6 months off gear now then have a big blast


Have you? Sorry to hear that mate.

Rest of your life to grow muscle mate, health first.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Gingerly trained back today, no real numbers just careful controlled and easing my lat into it!!

Pullover machine 4x12

Lat pull down 4x13

Plated row 100kg 3x10,9,8 (went a little bit heavy on these as they felt more comfortable but nothing extreme)

Dumbbell row went up to 35kg 4x15 - didnt want to go heavy on these as its the suspended type movements that aggravate it!

Tried my hand at close grip chins , done 5 then 2 - this definitely aggravated, gna have to leave chins out completely for a while!! Fcukin shame really because I was getting to a point where I could bang these out for fun!! Never used to be too good at them!'

Post workout/brekky

300g chicken tikka breast on 2 white crusty cobs - no butter!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> aye had a few health problems though so had to cut the cycle short, going to have a good 6 months off gear now then have a big blast


What like if u don't mind me asking


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Gingerly trained back today, no real numbers just careful controlled and easing my lat into it!!
> 
> Pullover machine 4x12
> 
> ...


Nice steady session mate, screw the chins. Only @Ginger Ben and gays do them  Bet they aint in his new workout plan :lol:

Post workout sounds lovely! But a little bit of butter would top it off


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nice steady session mate, screw the chins. Only @Ginger Ben and gays do them  Bet they aint in his new workout plan :lol:
> 
> Post workout sounds lovely! But a little bit of butter would top it off


They are actually, king of exercises


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well ive literally had only 2 meals today

my chicken cobs ^^

and a whole pack of lean steak mince nachos which is literally just spicy mince with a few tortillas and some cheese

might smash something else a bit later but only got about 800 cals left so cant be nothing too intense:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

well..... in true fatstuff fashion i done something silly last night, for the last few weeks of my cycle i have changed the ratio of tren to test to 50/50 so now i am on 500test/500tren - will probably turn me into a hateful violent jealous monster considering i was only on 300mg tren previous. I will also be lowering my calories for the next 6 weeks, may even throw some low dose dinitro and t3 in there. Fun times ahead, will be stopping gear completely in 3 weeks so by the 6 weeks of dieting gear will be clear and i will gradually increase the food as the hormones will not be in me helping to hold on to what i have. I will be taking proviron during this period and if required might have a low dose test (play it by ear) here it goes....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Slight lack of updates lol been busy and went on the pi55 saturday day/night lol

anyway

saturday morning

Plated Hack Squat

went up to 200kg cant remember exactly how it went but we just repped like fcuk with varying foot positions, was literally half an hour on it lol

done some gun polishing ready for the night out lol:lol:

Dips

curls

incline curls

push downs

the usual guff!!

Today

Deadlifts

bar x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

180kg x 1 (felt lat go AGAIN)

so i cant deadlift or do chins, my back will disappear, im really kinda annoyed about this as i am feeling 180 easy everywhere apart from that lat insert or whatever the hell it is so i know i got a massive PB in me!

Decided to do some cardio and some core (shock horror) just a bit of HIIT and some hanging leg raises.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Worth getting that lat seen to mate? I'm carrying an injury/niggle at the moment which is pi55ing me off too but worth getting it looked at as otherwise will just get worse or it will heal but not properly and will just go again


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Worth getting that lat seen to mate? I'm carrying an injury/niggle at the moment which is pi55ing me off too but worth getting it looked at as otherwise will just get worse or it will heal but not properly and will just go again


what can they do apart from tell me to rest it and not train though? it will just heal itself its not like something i can rehabilitate, its like a micro tear or something.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> what can they do apart from tell me to rest it and not train though? it will just heal itself its not like something i can rehabilitate, its like a micro tear or something.


Dunno mate wasn't.sure if worth seeing a physio about


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dunno mate wasn't.sure if worth seeing a physio about


I think I just got to stop being a bell mate and just let it heal a bit longer than a week and just train my back lightly rather than presuming its fine because theres no pain. Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained yesterday

Chest tri's

Bench

Barx20

40kgx10

60kgx12

80kgx12

90kgx12

90kgx12

90kgx9

80kgx10

60kgx12

Dips

4x12,12,10,8

Bench dips 2x15

Diamond press ups 12,9,7

Cable rope push down 3x15

Fried tri's!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

last nights shoulders n bi's

OHP

bar x 15

30kgx10

40kgx10

40kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx10

50kgx8

40kgx12

Lateral raises 3x12

rear delt raises 3x12

Preacher curls (EZbar)

10kgx12

20kgx12

20kgx12

20kgx10

Standing EZ curl

30kgx12

30kgx9

30kgx9

Alternating DB curls until failure then for last few reps turned into pinwheel curls (these pumped me up to fook)

3 sets 20kg


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What are pinwheel curls?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What are pinwheel curls?


sorry m8, couldnt answer because my of my phone.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pinwheel+curls&oq=pinwheel+curls&gs_l=youtube.3..0l4.166.1995.0.3126.13.10.0.3.3.1.258.979.6j3j1.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.PB4nLOhO2zg

Pick pretty much any one of them lol. Its basically a curl which u can move a lot of weight but i use it after fatiguing so that i can get a few more reps out.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ooh I have a journal

Trained this morning fasted!!

Squats

Bar x 20

Bar x 10

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 8

60kg x 20

Hanging leg raises/ knee raises 3 sets

Leg extension

4x15,15,12,11

Done

PWO

2scoopTPW whey

4 bacon medallions on 2 protein bread with brown sauce!!

Dinner

16oz rump and chips from pub/restaurant

Other stuff so far - blood orange juice and 2 choc truffles


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get some peps to help with lat recovery ^^


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> get some peps to help with lat recovery ^^


Was considering it but its the regular jabbing that would do my head in, not only that, if my mrs sees me jabbing 3x a day she will think ive turned into a right roid junkiie!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ooh yeh, talking of roids had evil tren cough the other day....also since changin the tren/test ratio a bit i have become after a couple weeks a tad irritable and moody!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Was considering it but its the regular jabbing that would do my head in, not only that, if my mrs sees me jabbing 3x a day she will think ive turned into a right roid junkiie!!


lol u could get away with 1x with say tb500 for inflammation reducing effects.

just get ur missus on peds then she cant moan ^^ thats what i did ^_^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Ooh yeh, talking of roids had evil tren cough the other day....also since changin the tren/test ratio a bit i have become after a couple weeks a tad irritable and moody!!


what doses u running


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> what doses u running


500 test/500 tren ..... only for last few weeks of cycle :rolleye:

.....he says


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> lol u could get away with 1x with say tb500 for inflammation reducing effects.
> 
> just get ur missus on peds then she cant moan ^^ thats what i did ^_^


how u finding this??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chest and bi's

Bench

Bar x 20

40kgx10

60kgx10

Drop set

80kgx15

60kgx12

40kgx11

Done that drop set twice.

Then...

60kg x 9+ 4 slow negatives

Biceps

Concentration curls

Alternating DB into pinwheel curls

Seated incline curls

Job done!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I would say the 80x15 is a PB too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Shoulders and triceps!

OHP

Barx10

Barx10

30kgx10

40kgx10

50kgx12

50kgx8

50kgx7

Dips

12,12,11

Machine shoulder press

Half stack 3x12,11,10

Lateral raises 3x12 (25lb controlled with few half reps at the end)

Rear delt raises 3x12 (25lb same as above)

Tricep push downs V bar

3/4 stack 3x12 (with few half reps)

Shoulders feel blown up to fook


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Shoulders and triceps!
> 
> OHP
> 
> ...


nice work there son


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers dad, nice to see someone does read this sh1t lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Btw I'm pushing up to 16 stone nearly, need to back off the cals a touch I think. Especially as I will be maintaining as natty as soon as I got the cojones


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers dad, nice to see someone does read this sh1t lol


I read it too!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Btw I'm pushing up to 16 stone nearly, need to back off the cals a touch I think. Especially as I will be maintaining as natty as soon as I got the cojones


That's good if you're still pretty lean then mate. Come off, being natty is a piece of pi55 as long as pct and food is right.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good if you're still pretty lean then mate. Come off, being natty is a piece of pi55 as long as pct and food is right.


I will m8, health is a priority!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dinner lol

One of my trademark anti-typical BB meals lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

around 650 cals

80g protein

22g fat

30g carbs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dinner lol
> 
> One of my trademark anti-typical BB meals lol


You fcuker!

NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You fcuker!
> 
> NOM NOM NOM!


and i have left sh1tloads of sauce, so the macros are probably lesser on the fat and carbs things than i have down. Who needs dry chicken n brocolli yak!

Had grill up earlier too 2 sausage, 2 bacon medallions (no fat) no added sugar or salt beans, one slice of protein toast!!

Thats how i roll  a day in the life of aftstuff

mackeral on protein toast later and i might treat myself to a quest bar   - this malarky is easy:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> and i have left sh1tloads of sauce, so the macros are probably lesser on the fat and carbs things than i have down. Who needs dry chicken n brocolli yak!
> 
> Had grill up earlier too 2 sausage, 2 bacon medallions (no fat) no added sugar or salt beans, one slice of protein toast!!
> 
> ...


Sounds boring... but i could just eat all that lol

Water, meat, nuts and whey for me


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Dinner lol
> 
> One of my trademark anti-typical BB meals lol


I'm a fan of a good pie well done!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Get it down u lol. I might do a whole days food on here tomorrow, see if I can get this journal looked at lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I'm a fan of a good pie well done!


A pie lol! Pataks vindaloo sauce - one and half chicken breast and half a small naan!! Can see how that may cause confusion lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'm a fan of a good pie well done!


Fcuking pie, you woke up yet?! :lol:



Fatstuff said:


> Get it down u lol. I might do a whole days food on here tomorrow, see if I can get this journal looked at lol


Do it, food pics get views


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> A pie lol! Pataks vindaloo sauce - one and half chicken breast and half a small naan!! Can see how that may cause confusion lol


No confusion at all jus eat the lot and be happy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Have done

Am happy

Off to work now though

Not so happy

Be on here when I get there

Take care

Look after mrs salvatore while I'm gone lol, she gets some grief at times lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Food so far

Coffee with tbsp double cream 

2 cheestring

1 pepperami

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cappuccino with sweetener

Gym

Back (first in a while)

Pullover machine (nice, light and controlled)

4x15 then 2x10

Lat pulldowns

5x12,12,12,10,9

DB rows

4x12 @ 60lbs didn't want to push these

Row machine not sure of weight

3x8

Face pulls

4 x 10ish with hold and squeeze every rep!

Done, no injuries happy days, time for feast!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pwo nosh

Literally 125g cooked weight rice

One and half chicken breasts

Tomatoes (tinned)

Onion

Spices!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Pwo nosh
> 
> Literally 125g cooked weight rice
> 
> ...


Damn that's a nice Pie mate!!

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Damn that's a nice Pie mate!!
> 
> :lol:


Haha, cracking pie lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha, cracking pie lol


LOL

Does look good mate, more pics for today please!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just munched some maple and pecan cereal and one scoop of whey

Oops!!

Must of needed it 

No pics of that though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just munched some maple and pecan cereal and one scoop of whey
> 
> Oops!!
> 
> ...


Let down! lol

I'll be all over pancakes and maple syrup tonight!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just had a little nap - gym, feast, nap if only life could be like this every day 

Think it's time for me next munch!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just had a little nap - gym, feast, nap if only life could be like this every day
> 
> Think it's time for me next munch!!


Erm... where's the family lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mrs has just popped off to work, my lad is here with me, just watching poobeebies!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Half a kilo of pork leg steak!!!!

Nom nom


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Mrs has just popped off to work, my lad is here with me, just watching poobeebies!!


Hate cbeebies lol

The presenters are clearly on drugs IMO


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hate cbeebies lol
> 
> The presenters are clearly on drugs IMO


yeah probably a cocktail of anti-depressants lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, had a massive craving for ben & jerrys so grabbed a spoon and went hunting like a man possessed

Fridge Freezer no joy

Upstairs chest freezer

....

.... nothing....

....

...ah whats that...

half a tub of half baked B&J's fook knows how long its been there but it had ice growing on it, its been devoured, smashed my cals up another 4 and half hundred but hit the spot, just what the doctor ordered..... final day mfp to follow....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Had a mad blowout this Saturday , haven't felt so rough in ages. Spent the past 2 days reconsidering things (it's been on the cards a while) although I am progressing I am finding the leaner I am, the more effort is required and things are needing more thought!

First thing

booze- not going to give it up as i enjoy it! But cutting down considerably! Once a week 4-6 bottles in pub and once a week, 20cl of spirit of my choice in front of movie (if u seen my other thread u will see this is a significant difference)

Gear - last jab was 2 weeks ago, am going cold turkey for a bit, PCT free as I plan to go back on in 10 weeks just clearing my system out of pretty much everything, if needs be ill take some prov for mood/libido possibly a little test if I really struggle .

Diet - needs to be less sporadic - granted I hit my macros 90% but I am going to give it some real structure, it will involve a weekly cook off and some Tupperware lol!

Oh btw trained this morning

Bench

Barx20

40kgx20

60kgx15

80kgx12

80kgx12

80kgx12

Cable crossovers

4x15,15,14,12

Dips

4x12,12,10,8

Tricep v bar push downs

4x12

Overhead tricep rope press

3x8


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good stuff in all areas mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good plan Stan..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You're like the english version of @JABikVonD 

I agree though mate, getting lean does take more effort. I'm sure you'll find a happy medium :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers gents, it's all one big massive juggle

Life

Family

Goals

Sanity!

Trying to keep everything at least a little bit happy lol!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Cheers gents, it's all one big massive juggle
> 
> Life
> 
> ...


Its exactly that mate, my missus and kids are always going to come first over this game lol

Some really obsessive guys on here at the moment. Scares me tbh :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well - been sent to work in a different part of the gaff for the last few hours today. Turns out I'm not needed so can just sit here and do nothing (fingers crossed)

Problem - 2 choc chip muffins sitting by me and I'm feeling rather peckish! I hope nobody offers me one lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Well - been sent to work in a different part of the gaff for the last few hours today. Turns out I'm not needed so can just sit here and do nothing (fingers crossed)
> 
> Problem - 2 choc chip muffins sitting by me and I'm feeling rather peckish! I hope nobody offers me one lol.


Jizz on them and wait for someone to eat them 

Easy fix.

Enjoy the danger w.ank :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well... cracked!! Was nice though 

Still one left!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Well... cracked!! Was nice though
> 
> Still one left!!!


Dirty sod 

Eat it now, may as well :lol:

I'll enjoy my pineapple pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm hoping someone will come in and eat it lol!!'

My new rehash diet starts Friday when we do the big shop anyways lol

Come on u cnuts.... Eat this muffin lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I'm hoping someone will come in and eat it lol!!'
> 
> My new rehash diet starts Friday when we do the big shop anyways lol
> 
> Come on u cnuts.... Eat this muffin lol


My new diet starts Friday too :lol:

Just eat it FFS.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> My new diet starts Friday too :lol:
> 
> Just eat it FFS.


No lol haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i ate so much **** the weekend.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i ate so much **** the weekend.


I ate barely fcuk all!! I'm going to start munching like fcuk come my new diet, truckloads of meat  proper job


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i ate so much **** the weekend.


But are you massive brah?!

:lol:

I didn't do too bad, was all part of my plan - i think!

Increased carbs massively today, well tired PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I ate barely fcuk all!! I'm going to start munching like fcuk come my new diet, truckloads of meat  proper job


Boozing though mate, everyone does that.

I'm going down the 500g protein route again lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I ate barely fcuk all!! I'm going to start munching like fcuk come my new diet, truckloads of meat  proper job


I ate

fish and chips

kebab

roughly 3 packets of biscuits

I had 4 ice creams yesterday lol

just loads of **** and beer ^_^ _^_ ^_^ back on it today though boooom

whats new diet looking like?



R0BLET said:


> But are you massive brah?!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


im skinny still like you nananana


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> I ate
> 
> fish and chips
> 
> ...


Fat c.unt 

I'm medium, not skinny, not big :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> I ate
> 
> fish and chips
> 
> ...


New diet -

Coffee with tbsp cream

Fast for a bit

Lean meat - handful of nuts

Then around training couple of hours either side

Meat with either rice/pasta/tatoes/parsnips

Going for 350g protein

Nothing mind blowing just a bit of IF/insulin suppression and more meat.

Not that dissimilar to what I do now, bit more protein though and just hoping to be a bit more organised so that its there ready with no excuses!

Just got to avoid junk!

Banning Pringles, Ben & Jerrys and the big Maryland cookies from the house!! As I am as weak as a kitten with them.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> New diet -
> 
> Coffee with tbsp cream
> 
> ...


haha maryland cookies are the spawn of the devil.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> haha maryland cookies are the spawn of the devil.


The big ones are like crack, I even say mmmmm when eating them no joke lol (some might say srs  )


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The big ones are like crack, I even say mmmmm when eating them no joke lol (some might say srs  )


u trying to improve condition? whats goals atm?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> u trying to improve condition? whats goals atm?


Well as I'm now natty  lol I just want to hold onto current state/size/condition for couple months then recomp further. I seem to be happier recomping than either losing or gaining weight as I look better as time goes on and I don't lose (much?) strength

. I have tried both heavy bulking and heavy cutting. The heavy cut was beneficial as I needed it lol but now I'm fairly happy with how I'm looking (get regular compliments etc) I'm happy to maintain until next cycle in which I hope to look even better lol

If that makes sense


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Well as I'm now natty  lol I just want to hold onto current state/size/condition for couple months then recomp further. I seem to be happier recomping than either losing or gaining weight as I look better as time goes on and I don't lose (much?) strength
> 
> . I have tried both heavy bulking and heavy cutting. The heavy cut was beneficial as I needed it lol but now I'm fairly happy with how I'm looking (get regular compliments etc) I'm happy to maintain until next cycle in which I hope to look even better lol
> 
> If that makes sense


got ya haha.

whats next cycle n when u planning on it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dunno another 10 weeksish

Not sure what to do but it WILL involve tren, let me tell u that


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Can I make a decent salad out of mainly coriander? Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Can I make a decent salad out of mainly coriander? Lol


no lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Natty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Natty


Au natural


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Au natural


How gay


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Can I make a decent salad out of mainly coriander? Lol


LOL, definitely not


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Au natural


Nah, deca still in ya pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just a trial meal towards my attempt at eating better lol










400g pork loin steaks

Rocket

Coriander

Onion

Chillies

Oil

Crispy onion bits


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, deca still in ya pmsl


no sir, just tren and test slowly lessening as we speak


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> no sir, just tren and test slowly lessening as we speak


Less rapey? :lol:

Deca is in for life, liiiiiiiiife!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tren seems to make me AS rapey.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tren seems to make me AS rapey.


Makes me very rapey, lots of random hard-ons lol

Back on in 10 days!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today's fun has been

Wake

Coffee

Shopping

Low carb Breakfast (minted lamb burgers no bread)

Sex

Badminton

Small low carb meal (sliced beef and nuts)

I am soon about to demolish a roast dinner, go and train back and finish up with shake and 6 or 7 bottles of beer with friends (haven't drunk for 6 days lol - go me)

I'll update workout tomorrow probably lol!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Today's fun has been
> 
> Wake - good
> 
> ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Today's fun has been
> 
> Wake
> 
> ...


What kind of bloke are you pmsl

Beers with the laaaaaads!!! Grrrr!! Laaaaads!!

Then badminton :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just come across this in journals

Hows it going Fats???


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Are you getting excited yet ???

I know how much you love it and now its back.

X-factor.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Cheers for all the kind words gents  badminton is alright lol, nice gentle cardio- the sex, beers, gym and meat made up for the gheyness

X Factor FTW love it!! (Is that gheyer than badminton?) :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Just come across this in journals
> 
> Hows it going Fats???


All good m8, feeling quite positive . U?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea good mate, just started with Jim Watts again for about the 10th time:lol:

You Still cutting or bulking?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Neither, maintaining/recomping until my next cycle

I doubt I will ever 'bulk' again lol, just slight increases in calories.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Forgot to mention - yesterdays workout was another light one/ tester for my lat insert

Plated seated row

40kg x 20

80kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 8

Plated Pulldown

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

T bar row

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

chins (close grip tester) 7 reps, no pain - will do a proper set of these

Lots of Bicep fluff and mirror tensing


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

What's your next cycle then mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> What's your next cycle then mate


Test and tren, might throw an oral in there or something. Nothing too complicated tbh not sure of doses, tbh im more considerate of what im putting in my mouth than in my ass these days lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

May I suggest winny. I'm on test tren and winny at the minute and its a win

The mrs said I lookin massive and skinnier but she aint got a fukin clue so I took that as massive and leaner and its only been 3 weeks one of which I was laid up in bed


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> May I suggest winny. I'm on test tren and winny at the minute and its a win
> 
> The mrs said I lookin massive and skinnier but she aint got a fukin clue so I took that as massive and leaner and its only been 3 weeks one of which I was laid up in bed


I loved winny too, great strength


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> I loved winny too, great strength


Cant say I've noticed muched in the way of strength as I've been takin it slightly easier because of my back but I do think there's enough in the tank for pbs if I wanted to take it there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm scared of winny foot though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Cant say I've noticed muched in the way of strength as I've been takin it slightly easier because of my back but I do think there's enough in the tank for pbs if I wanted to take it there


Probably wise mate although i bet it would be there if you did push it. All my pbs were broken on winny and not come close to them without it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I get bad joints when on winny tbh. Good for strength though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I get bad joints when on winny tbh. Good for strength though


Try less tobacco


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Try less tobacco


very witty:turned:

Well..... Can feel the glorious steroids leaving my system now, tren in particular, I dont feel the need to wear only shorts inside the house now due to being warm, im sleeping for a reasonable length of time and i dont need a w4nk if the wind happens to blow in the direction of my penis!

Bad times

Going to get low and heavy with the reps during this period i think!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Test and tren, might throw an oral in there or something. Nothing too complicated tbh not sure of doses, tbh im more considerate of what im putting in my mouth than in my ass these days lol


Have a go on sdrol at the start. Ever tried it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> Have a go on sdrol at the start. Ever tried it?


That's actually not a bad shout, I've used SD in the past before I took proper gear. I think that's what I'll use, was quite effective before! Cheap enough as well!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea ill be using it for the first time soon so im hoping its all what everyone bangs on about


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Found motivation tough these past few days working my 12 hr nights lol so decided to do something a bit different.

Quads + calves

Leg extension to pre exhaust quads

4x12,12,8,6 unsure of weight tbh

Hack squat legs close together and atg slow and controlled , only went up to 120kg but could definitely feel it done 4 working sets 12ish reps

Single leg leg press

60kg same as above. Then 25 reps both legs.

Calf raises

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Swapped to single legs for 12 reps x 2

Then both again for 20 reps.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterday's shoulders

OHP

Barx15

Barx15

30kgx12

40kgx10

50kgx8

50kgx8

40kgx12

All strict

Shoulder press machine

Unsure of weights but pressed for around 6 reps then powered the weight up fast for a slow 5 sec negative x 4ish reps

Done this 3 times

Side raises

4x12 with half reps for last few on each set that I couldn't get 12

Only used 20lb dumbbells

Rear raises - same as above

Hammer strength bicep curl

Just smashed this up to 30kgs finished with sets of slow negatives.

Back and/or hams later (depends if I can convince my m8 to train his legs lol)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained today (not that anybody's in here lol)

Back (no hams)

DB pullovers went up to 20kg for 4x12 slow controlled

Lat pulldowns

4x12+ 3x6 forced negatives

Plated row

40kg (2x20kg) x 12

80kg x 12

120kg x 6

60kg (one arm) x 8,8,6 obviously both arms

T bar row (not keen on this t bar rower as its a funny angle, feel more comfortable with a bar and a hinge and can use more weight)

20kg x 12

40kg x 11

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kgbx 8

PWO

550g cooked chicken breast in curry sauce (jar) and 3 roti's followed by 3 Choco Leibniz lol

I'll be farting after all that chicken  lol it's just what the mrs and lad left so was rude not to demolish it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained earlier

Hams

SLDL

Barx20

60kgx15

80kgx15

100kgx12

100kgx12

100kgx9

60kgx16

Lying leg curl

Full rom 2x12ish

Higher weight 3x8

Then used less weight and user both legs for the concentric and one leg for slow concentric 2x12

Arms

Dips

5x15,15,15,13,9 (could do with adding weight to this tbf)

V bar push down 2x12 then upped the weight to more than could do - pushed it down and held the negative 3x6

Then lowered for 12 reps x 2

Concentration curls

Alternating DB curls into pinwheel curls when failure

Seated incline curls!

Job done.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Went out for few drinks with mrs and few m8s, refused coke all night as I can't be fcuked with it! (Not taken it for months) ended up rowing with mrs so phoned for a gram like a tit!!

So sitting here having a sniff watching junk on tv and messaging on here!!! Feeling alright at the moment, sure ill regret it in the morning!! Lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Updating your journal in between lines then? Haha


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate! LOL! Think of the gear you could have bought for that instead! 

Hope you and the mrs are sound now. Get your ass to the gym and get the food porn pics coming :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pmsl.

What are you like Stanley!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Updating your journal in between lines then? Haha


Whoops yeah lol

My hams are destroyed today!! Lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Mate! LOL! Think of the gear you could have bought for that instead!
> 
> Hope you and the mrs are sound now. Get your ass to the gym and get the food porn pics coming :thumb:


Yeah we're ok lol, just a minor disagreement :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained yesterday

Back (feeling less and less pain here so will start adding chins back in)

Lat pulldowns

4x12,12,10,9 last 2 sets had 4 forced negatives about 4 or 5 seconds each rep.

Seated machine row - roughly same reps/sets/negatives as above

Straight arm lat push down (lat iso)

4x12 slow and controlled

DBrow (single arm)

40kg 3x12

Form went a bit sloppy towards the end tbf, but got the reps in

No real pain to speak of, so feeling quite happy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh yeah.... In other news..... I've taken @ConP's advice on board and as daft as it sounds, just from the mere fact I have been chewing my food properly, my digestive issues (although only been a matter of a few days or so) have really improved immensely.

The big tester 400g of steak mince, with few red and yellow jalapeños caused one or two pretty normal farts nothing more and I've had some of the most normal bowel movements than I've had in a while 

How about that for some breakfast reading for ya :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Oh yeah.... In other news..... I've taken @ConP's advice on board and as daft as it sounds, just from the mere fact I have been chewing my food properly, my digestive issues (although only been a matter of a few days or so) have really improved immensely.
> 
> The big tester 400g of steak mince, with few red and yellow jalapeños caused one or two pretty normal farts nothing more and I've had some of the most normal bowel movements than I've had in a while
> 
> How about that for some breakfast reading for ya :lol:


 :lol: good to hear mate! Since switching to whey isolate I have cleared up a roughly 2 week bout of on-off constipation  well happy :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> :lol: good to hear mate! Since switching to whey isolate I have cleared up a roughly 2 week bout of on-off constipation  well happy :lol:


Really?? I don't have a massive amount if whey so it's prob not a problem for me but I'll bare in mind for the future as u never know lol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i have been using solgar digestive enzyes really helped me past few days.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> i have been using solgar digestive enzyes really helped me past few days.


Well I think I'll see how the 'not eating like a pig' technique will work over next few weeks. Lol

I'm very slowly increasing calories as well as I'm temporarily natty lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Well I think I'll see how the 'not eating like a pig' technique will work over next few weeks. Lol
> 
> I'm very slowly increasing calories as well as I'm temporarily natty lol


I eat like a pig, i'm terrible tbh!!

Natty.... sounds a little gay


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I eat like a pig, i'm terrible tbh!!
> 
> Natty.... sounds a little gay


Haha don't think I'm fully natty yet though I am still getting morning erections. Defo the lest gear I've had in my system this year though


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Least


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Haha don't think I'm fully natty yet though I am still getting morning erections. Defo the lest gear I've had in my system this year though


LOL, good old morning wood!

They'll be something knocking about in you mate, still a junkie


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Today's effort

Bench

Barx15

Barx15

40kgx15

60kgx10

80kgx8

80kgx8

80kgx8

60kgx15

Definitely feeling weaker

Shoulder press machine

3x8+4 slow negs

Lateral raises

4x15,12,12,11 @ 30lb few half reps at the end

Bicep curl

Standing alternating to warm up 2x12

Concentration curl 3x12

Seated alternating incline curls 3x12

Standing again for pumpage 2x12


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well..... Another happy bowel movement  and off to the gym I go.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Go get em champ


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Quads calves tris

Leg extension

4x12 - stack

Hack squat legs close together ATG slow negatives

4x12

Calves 40kg then one leg negs

Dips 5 sets 15,15,12,11,8

Cable tricep bizzle 3 sets


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I demand food porn.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> I demand food porn.


You asked for it 

Breakfast


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

They pistachios ?? How come fats and fats bro any reason ??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Perfect pro/fat breakfast  love it!

Poliquin approves!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I mean i just presume you doing a low carbs or zero carb plan fats ??


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> You asked for it
> 
> Breakfast


AWESOME..... spots placement of cutlery ..... CAGGY HANDED B*STARD!! :tongue:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

defdaz said:


> AWESOME..... spots placement of cutlery ..... CAGGY HANDED B*STARD!! :tongue:


That is correct placement for a right handed person the rest of you are wrong

Fed up of people askin me if I'm left handed when I'm tryin to eat... fuk off will ya, you must be left handed cos I'm holdin this sh!t how it should be held!

Unless Stan is left handed in which case I agree he's a caggy handed ba5tard


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha!! I bet you w*nk left handed as well Breda!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Haha!! I bet you w*nk left handed as well Breda!


No mate right handed but I will try a left handed one in a minute when my mrs goes out


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I mean i just presume you doing a low carbs or zero carb plan fats ??


Still having carbs m8 just more targeted around workouts.

Meat and nut breakfast FTW 

As for the caggy handedness, sorry to disappoint @Breda I only placed it like that temporarily I cut with my right lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Still having carbs m8 just more targeted around workouts.
> 
> Meat and nut breakfast FTW
> 
> As for the caggy handedness, sorry to disappoint @Breda I only placed it like that temporarily I cut with my right lol


Well thats me out of this journal and never to return


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> Well thats me out of this journal and never to return


It's alright m8, I'm used to talking to myself in here lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dinner ala fattyola

Pork medallions in sweet apple, cider and shallot sauce with brown rice and quinoa with a hint of garlic.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Dinner ala fattyola
> 
> Pork medallions in sweet apple, cider and shallot sauce with brown rice and quinoa with a hint of garlic.


So you're havin what looks like maggots and whats the other stuff?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> So you're havin what looks like maggots and whats the other stuff?


pork in baby food probably :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's with all the comedy knives?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I do like pork not had any in a while tho.

Good healthy meal mate whats for the main?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I do like pork not had any in a while tho.
> 
> Good healthy meal mate whats for the main?


probably a protein shake and some jack daniels


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's with all the comedy knives?


They are from my pure komachi knife set lol, good knives.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> They are from my pure komachi knife set lol, good knives.


They look like children's safety knives lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> They look like children's safety knives lol


I asked for a decent knife set last xmas off my bro and his mrs - they bought me that, my first thought was 'great! colourful knives that will attract my 3 year old son, good thinking bro (whos a social worker lol)' but they are awesome knives tbf, still a bit of a daft idea with young toddler about lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Greasy spoon day at work, we basically order sandwiches early and they allow us an extra break - aren't they lovely,

I have come prepared

2 Pieces of protein bread

Brown sauce

4 pieces of nu me bacon medallions

Giving my sandwich

472 cals

54g protein

41g carbs

8g fat

6g fibre

God I'm a fcuking loser :lol: grilling my bacon while everyone tucks into their big brekkie


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

If I could have bacon everyday I probably would. Got a liking for Gammon steaks at the minute like! Kinda twice a day then whats left over stewing up. God I love bulking!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Showing some good effort here mate, I iz proud n stuff! Keep it up mate, marathon not a sprint and all that..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dentylad said:


> If I could have bacon everyday I probably would. Got a liking for Gammon steaks at the minute like! Kinda twice a day then whats left over stewing up. God I love bulking!


No reason why u can't lol, here is the macros on 4 rashers of my bacon.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Showing some good effort here mate, I iz proud n stuff! Keep it up mate, marathon not a sprint and all that..


Cheers m8, I feel I have hit a groove which works for me in diet and training at the minute. Even though I'm natty still (dunno how long that will last :lol: )


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well... Been gear free for over 4 weeks. Have not lost much if any weight as of yet. My erections are ropey at best (this is how im judging whether i got gear left in my system  lol) but I still managed to throw one up the mrs and I'm not depressed so I'm fairly positive at the minute, no need for cruise test or prov as yet. 6 weeks and ill pop back on :lol:

It's not a massive break but its a rest from jabbing and gives my body a little break from meds.

Haven't trained for 4 days due to work.

Considering training twice today as I have got one day off. It shouldn't hurt lol!

Hope whoever reads this, hope u r all well lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning Stanley

Natty life treating you well I see. I've had enough of it personally. Thinking about a cycle for over winter.

Have a good double session, arnie style! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Stanley
> 
> Natty life treating you well I see. I've had enough of it personally. Thinking about a cycle for over winter.
> 
> Have a good double session, arnie style! Lol


Only double session he'll have is 2 cocks at once 

Morning stan :lol:

Good work mate, nicely ticking along :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Stanley
> 
> Natty life treating you well I see. I've had enough of it personally. Thinking about a cycle for over winter.
> 
> Have a good double session, arnie style! Lol


LOL decided against it havent got time now, been out and about decided to treat myself instead, spent £170 on one of these, mrs isnt best pleased as were saving for a holiday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL decided against it havent got time now, been out and about decided to treat myself instead, spent £170 on one of these, mrs isnt best pleased as were saving for a holiday
> 
> View attachment 136087


Is that for your happy hardcore nights blud

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Is that for your happy hardcore nights blud
> 
> :lol:


Behave!!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL decided against it havent got time now, been out and about decided to treat myself instead, spent £170 on one of these, mrs isnt best pleased as were saving for a holiday
> 
> View attachment 136087


Fvck is that, pair of plate warmers?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained yesterday, forgot to mention.

Chest DB's

warmed up plenty going through the DB's lol

up to 35kg for 3x 12 reps with a few slow assisted negs thrown in.

Back down to 25kg for pumpage x 2.

Chest press machine lying down 4x12 with negs on every set then

tricep press (same machine, different grip) 3x8 + negs

Overhead rope tricep thingamybob 4x12 slow controlled and with few negs thrown in for good measure (loving the slow negatives at the minute, can u tell)

v bar press down - same as above

done!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pumpage.....

I'm out.

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pumpage.....
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> :lol:


Don't lie..., deep down it makes u love me more!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Don't lie..., deep down it makes u love me more!!


Oh i love zee pump, just any word with 'age' added is gay as fcuk 

Nice work though stan! :beer:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yesterdays antics

Back

Pullover machine 4x12 - light to medium, slow and controlled, get the blood pumping and slightly pre exhaust

pull downs wide grip 4x12 cheated on last couple reps and last 2 sets w/ slow negs.

close grip chins 3x8 (didnt want to push these due to previous injury but definitely feeling more confident and can start using them again soon woooo)

Badass incline cable row ( love this machine, not sure if thats what its called ) 4x12,12,11,8 went pretty heavy with this, its one of them where u just wanna bang the weight on!

It looks a bit like this but more badass  

Pullover machine again to finish - 3x8 heavy with negatives.

Bicep shizzle

conc curls

Alt curls into pinwheel curls

Inc curls


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That seated row looks great stan. We are lacking a decent row at my place. I've been banging on about them getting a plate loaded hammer strength but apparently 3 new weight benches to replace the 3 perfectly good ones we already had were more important....?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That seated row looks great stan. We are lacking a decent row at my place. I've been banging on about them getting a plate loaded hammer strength but apparently 3 new weight benches to replace the 3 perfectly good ones we already had were more important....?


The one in the gym looks better LOL. Its got like a slightly angled down foot plate and a knee support thing so that u can really bang the weight on, hard to explain. This gym where @defdaz trains (although, im still yet to see him :lol: ) has got some awesome equipment though for back training : - pullover machine, various cables and bars, various plate loaded stuff, proper awesome gym.

Wish I could convince my m8s to train there, im paying for both gyms at the moment lol.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> The one in the gym looks better LOL. Its got like a slightly angled down foot plate and a knee support thing so that u can really bang the weight on, hard to explain. This gym where @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=10691" target="_blank">defdaz</a> trains (although, im still yet to see him :lol: ) has got some awesome equipment though for back training : - pullover machine, various cables and bars, various plate loaded stuff, proper awesome gym.
> 
> Wish I could convince my m8s to train there, im paying for both gyms at the moment lol.


Don't want to demoralise you, that's all. :lol:

I love the back equipment too! Especially this one:






The hammer style row appears in this vid too:

http://www.magisto.com/video/bARFYwJVQmliZU5gBA


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Don't want to demoralise you, that's all. :lol:
> 
> I love the back equipment too! Especially this one:
> 
> ...


That too is an awesome machine  - nice vid whoring


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hour of squash today - dripping

That is all!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Little update, stopped training for a week (until yesterday)

Immense lower back pain, been stretching and foam rollng daily.

Injured.. Turns out my pelvis had slipped or something, it's ok now ( ish) phys

Trained yesterday chest and arms, nothing fancy bench and seated bi's and tri's

Back today

Machine and cable stuff all seated no strain on lower back , few negatives for funsys.

6 weeks clean, not much libido, have taken a bit of proviron if I know the mrs needs boning (on nights now so won't take any)

No size loss, no condition loss, bit of strength loss as expected.

Mood not bad. Pretty happy tbf. I think nailing my diet down decently has helped everything. My next cycle should be a good one all things considered.

Hope everyone's well


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Crap about injury mate but sounds like you're in a good place other than that. Natty rules!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Crap about injury mate but sounds like you're in a good place other than that. Natty rules!


Dunno what the fuss is about , piece of pi55 lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Glad you're healing up nicely mate and in a good place. Loads of us from Dino's going to the West Mids on sunday. You going?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Glad you're healing up nicely mate and in a good place. Loads of us from Dino's going to the West Mids on sunday. You going?


I shan't be going m8. Got a lot on at the minute busy busy busy.

When u training there next?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

GEAR BEEN JABBED!!!!

After nearly 8 weeks of nattyness and barely updating this piece of shoite, I'm back juicing.

Current weight 14 stone 6. Half a stone lighter but feeling leaner though.

Jabbed 800mg test 250mg tren and have taken 2 Xtreme mass (t bullets) today

So, goodbye natty, hello sex pest libido (mrs moaned that she hasn't received oral for ages :lol: )

Diet today has been

200g pork loin 15g mixed nuts

300g turkey breast 100 g mixed berries and 5 Nairns oatcakes

Preworkout 1300 calorie roast chicken dinner (just eaten)

Training at 5.30 with BCAAs

PWO apple pie, custard and 2 scoop shake lol

If I'm hungry after that before bed I will have 1 or 2 PB on toast ( musclefood protein enriched versions lol)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> GEAR BEEN JABBED!!!!
> 
> After nearly 8 weeks of nattyness and barely updating this piece of shoite, I'm back juicing.
> 
> ...


Great work stanley :beer:

So whats the goal now.....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Great work stanley :beer:
> 
> So whats the goal now.....


Recomp recomp recomp lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Recomp recomp recomp lol


That'll do 

How long for, tren e?

Edit - daft question, of course its tren e at 250mg :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That'll do
> 
> How long for, tren e?
> 
> Edit - daft question, of course its tren e at 250mg :lol:


Till I get fed up of pinning. Lol. Around the 3 month mark no doubt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breakfast of champions lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Trained yesterday chest tris

DB bench

Dips

Plated chest press

Close grip chest press (for tri's)

push downs

Trained today (legs

Front squat

Leg extension

Leg Curls

Calf raises

All of the above slow negs except front squat!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dont know why ive still got this journal , not updating it. Trained back the other day, cant remember much of it but was pretty high volume for me because i fancied it.

Chest delts and tri's l8r.

half a stone up, back to gear rapey. eating like an animals.

Thats it really.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Dont know why ive still got this journal , not updating it. Trained back the other day, cant remember much of it but was pretty high volume for me because i fancied it.
> 
> Chest delts and tri's l8r.
> 
> ...


Yeah pointless really you skinny fat weak junkie


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah pointless really you skinny fat weak junkie


Little bit hench skinny fat weak junkie lol


----------

